# 2007 28Rsds-$14299-Milwaukee Area



## Auggie2337 (Apr 23, 2006)

Please see our crigslist ad-

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/3672447533.html

Very clean 28rsds for sale. Stored indoors every winter. Power tongue jack, new tires, and custom mattress included!

Located in Milwaukee area-Thanks


----------

